# how much are vivariums/any one selling one



## gizmo85 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey does any one know where to get a 4 foot vivarium from. all the places i have looked at they are like over £200, is that reasonable?


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where are you based.


----------



## Padwah (Aug 13, 2008)

most 4x2x2 vivs are about £155 but there are cheaper ones out there or you could build your own i build all my vivs:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

You can get new 4x18x18s for about £80 in a few places.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

swift pet supplies in birkdale merseyside aka alfie99, cheapest vivs iv seen, good quality aswel


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

jeezzzzzz thats a rip off, our 4x2x2 are £95 and the quality is superb compared to shop bought vivs, we are in Essex, what location are u? There are many great viv builders on here, who can do u a better quality one compared to a shop bought vivarium for a fraction of the price


----------



## Geko (Oct 14, 2008)

*Ebay - Vivarium*

Hello if your interested in 4ft flatpack vivarium go to ebay there very good quality and deliver v.fast.

Go to the following link

GEKO GX48 4 Foot (48") Vivarium * Reptile Lizard Snake on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Nov-08 15:34:04 GMT)


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

IM selling one as a complete set up (Staffordshire)


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

erh erm!!! mine are just £70 £100 for a 5ft cheapest gauranteed no one can touch it on a constant basis, its funny how people can charge so much when i can build one for a tenner with toughened glass!!!!!!!!!!


----------

